# سؤال في مكافحة الحرائق



## roqaia ahmed (27 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
بعد اذنكم انا عايزة اعرف ايه هو ال concealed sprinkler ؟:81:


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (12 أبريل 2014)

احد انواع رشاشات الحريق ويكون مخفى بالسقف المستعار ولا يظهر منة الا قرص دائرى غالبا ما يكون بلون قريب من لون تشطيب السقف المستعار وهذا القرص مثبت بجسم الرشاش وعند اندلاع الحريق يتحرر القرص ويتعرض الرشاش للنار ليبدء عملة


----------

